# What's the best way to clean this Jack?



## swizzle (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm hoping to make it functional again. Not necessarily lift a car functional but moveable again would be nice. Any thoughts or ideas? I'm hoping to find something a bit easier then muriatic and electrolysis. Thanx for any help. Swiz


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 4, 2011)

That things sweet...did ya find it near a railroad?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like a great candidate for electrolysis to me.. followed by a WD40 shower.. and finally a good wipe-down with at least 20 slices of Bountyâ„¢ ..next thing you'll be patrolling the hi-ways looking for little old ladies with flats..


----------



## swizzle (Jul 4, 2011)

I can hear the train from the dig site. Is that close enough? I'm not sure if I can set up an electrolysis set up big enough. My battery charger died. A small plug would probably overheat and I don't want to burn my house down just to rescue little old ladies. []


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 4, 2011)

SAND BLAST IT ...?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2011)

Smack it silly against a rock and then wire brush it. Next, put it an a pan and drain the oil out of your car onto it. Let it sit a few days and drip dry it, then whack it a few more times.
 Oh, don't forget to put new oil back in your car. That's important from what I've heard.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 4, 2011)

I was thinking that same thing myself. But should I use a blow torch or build a bonfire over it to bake the oil into the metal and to dry up the excess oil? I suppose I could wash it off in the river. So many questions!! [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd be careful with the fire thing. That ID plate might get damaged.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Tie it to a good strong rope.. tie the other end of the rope to your pickup.. you live upstate, you have a pickup, right? ..then motor off to the sand dunes.. you might need to travel a spell to get there but trust me it will pay off.. then shove that sucker off the end of the truck and hit the gas, do donuts, break g-force records, drag that rusty puppy through the sand dunes, run over the silly "fragile ecosystem" signs, make an afternoon of it... if that don't work, I will still regret I wasn't able to accompany you that day..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 5, 2011)

[] You might want to temporary remove the name plate before draggin it thru the sand dunes   []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

With gas prices being what they are the dunes are out. Sorry. Maybe I could beat on it with a hammer to get all the rusty chunks off and then sand it smooth again with an angle grinder.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2011)

the fire trick can actually do wonders with some iron items.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you think that soaking it in Muriatic acid for a few hours would hurt it?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are the ones we use...


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang I thought it was a car jar. Should I pull it out of the Muriatic acid or just wait and see what happens? I just put it in about 10 minutes ago. Swiz


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 5, 2011)

[] Hey Swiz. Yours appears to be bit different re the part that raises the bumper, it is not attached to the top like the rr jacks. Keep it in the juice for awhile, hope you took off the nameplate[8|] it looks a little like it might disolve in the acid.......


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 5, 2011)

[] Meant to say your bumper part is attached to the top unlike the RR jacks...


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 5, 2011)

No the rr jacks has one lifting piece, but the lower lift part goes all the way to the ground, unlike the old one. It may be a car jack, but I cant imagine any one carrying around the bar needed to lift it as well (the one to the left in my pic).


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 5, 2011)

The lifting piece on the RR jacks must be inside the housing. Swizz's jack has the bumper lifting part connecting to the top part outside of the housing. Just goin by your RR pics


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> The lifting piece on the RR jacks must be inside the housing. Swizz's jack has the bumper lifting part connecting to the top part outside of the housing. Just goin by your RR pics


 
 yup


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 7, 2011)

this post has nothing to do with bottles


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

Good to see our new Forum Cop keeping everyone in line, I guess it's the water in Michigan....100 posts and he's gonna be the new flatfoot on the block...[8|]


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Good to see our new Forum Cop keeping everyone in line, I guess it's the water in Michigan....100 posts and he's gonna be the new flatfoot on the block...[8|]


 
 you're a freaking idiot.


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

If you say so officer Wolf...LOL[8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2011)

[][] Gadzooks!!! At least it is in the right category, Cleanin & repairin, Chill guy nobody wanrs to incur the wrath of the Swiz[8|][8|][8|].......Andy


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2011)

No need for name callin' and we're fresh out of cardboard badges as well. He has a point that it isn't a bottle but I ask you Mr. Wolfdog Sir, "Where is the proper place to post such a device?" I first thought of Unexpected Discoveries but didn't find it fitting to ask how to properly clean it there. I did try to fit it in a few categories in my mind before settling on this section. I didn't see it as a problem because we are all friends here and I didn't think my friends would mind me placing this here. So here is where it is. If any Moderators or Admins see it fitting to move my post into another category then they will do so and I won't have a problem with it. I do apologize that this post wasn't about cleaning out the last few drops of a bottle of Jack. In the meantime please accept my apology and have a great summer and don't mind the arsebusters. They are plentiful here. [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 11, 2011)

Swiz!!-----next time you find a Jack----be sure it's a   Bottle  Jack[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]--then your in the right category    []


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 11, 2011)

IF A BOTTLE OF JACK IS FOUND I HOPE TO BE THERE TO HELP EMPTY THAT POOR SOLDIER DRY.....AND THIS WAS THE RIGHT FORUM TO LODGE THIS SUBJECT IN THE TITLE SAYS NOTHING ABOUT IT BEIN FOR GLASS ....NOW PASS THE BOTTLE I'LL HAVE ANOTHER SHOT....


----------



## swizzle (Jul 12, 2011)

[][][] I do have a bottle jack but its a clean jack & I quit drinkin so no bottles of jack either. I guess I'll have to dig one. []


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Here are the ones we use...


 Man, those are some LIGHT rails. Must be a historical RR. We use much larger Simplex Jacks when lifting heavy rails and cars.


----------

